# One hell of a teaser trailer



## tgc (29 Dec 2007)

Browsing though tinterweb tonight and stumbled across this teaser trailer for an un-named film, all the movie bolgs are going crazy over it trying to work out what it is!!

Check it out here and see what you think, http://www.slashfilm.com/2007/07/09/jj-abrams-cloverfield-1-18-08-movie-trailer-released/

Personally I love these type of trailers and am fed up of modern trailers giving them whole film away in the trailer!!

Cheers Tim


----------



## tgc (30 Dec 2007)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/cloverfield/

More trailers on there!


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

Ahhhh cloverfeild, It's a retelling of godzilla apparently. looks good though, I personally really want to see I am Legend the book was dead good, I hope the film is too.


----------



## Tom (30 Dec 2007)

> I personally really want to see I am Legend the book was dead good, I hope the film is too.



I want to see that too. I like pretty much anything with Will Smith in anyway


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

If it's true to the book it wont be anything like bad boys or men in black.


----------



## tgc (30 Dec 2007)

I am legend is ok, could have done more with it i think...  cloverfield it has been said that it is a totally origional film.... no remake...... however there are loads of theories of what it is about ranging from godzilla to gears of war the movie!!!!


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

I doubt it'll be a all new story, but we shall see, the head knocking off scene better be better in the film though, its shocking!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Dec 2007)

First thing i thought was godzilla, looks interesting ahy!

Id like to see I am legand too.

Best film of 07 ive seen in the cinima is 300, its totlay epic!


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

300 was brilliant wasn't it, wasn't a match for sin city though. 

I enjoyed transformers too, it was a million miles better than pearl harbour. 

I'd like to see Clint Eastwood's new films, the ones that tell the same story but from each side, they look really good.


----------

